# Dodgy Netgear DGN1000 Problems



## Rasputin (Aug 3, 2011)

So, my Netgear DG834Gv3 was playing up and kept dropping the connection to all devices. Decided to get a new router, the DGN1000 was well reviewed on ebuyer.com so I got myself one of those. 

After setting it up and connecting my laptop to it via wireless the connection was fine; could browse internet; facebook, hotmail, google etc.

5 mins later, bam, no external internet connection by which I mean I had been reduced to 'local only' which is next to no use.

Switch back to the old router in order to look for a solution and it works perfectly. Could the DGN1000 be faulty? Or is there something I have overlooked?

Thanks

Additional info: all devices are running the latest versions released by netgear etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Never had any luck with netgear. I have always used linksys and D-link. Right now I am running a WRT54G V5 with DDWRT 24SP1


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 3, 2011)

My dad bought a DGN1000 from Walmart earlier this year for a combo ADSL2+ modem + router solution at the office, and ironically, we just took it out of service because it is horrible. 

Problems we had:
1) The router randomly blocks websites on the wireless only; the same sites work on wired. Sites it blocked: semiaccurate.com, bankofamerica, etc.
2) The wireless barely has any strength (like most Netgear routers) and can't even go through 2 walls. It won't even go over 70Mbps right next to it (with an Intel dual band card), and this pos is supposed to be N150.

We got an Actiontec GT704-WGB combo ADSL2+/WiFi Router from Verizon and it was instantly better. Full signal from 50 feet away through walls, doesn't block random crap, and it's very stable. It very rarely loses ADSL2+ connection but it comes back very fast.

Verdict: Your DGN1000 is probably faulty, but make sure it's getting an IP and everything from the DSL line. I'd look for a different modem/router if yours turns out to be faulty.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Never had any luck with netgear. I have always used linksys and D-link. Right now I am running a WRT54G V5 with DDWRT 24SP1



Yeah i like Linksys too.



Jstn7477 said:


> My dad bought a DGN1000 from Walmart earlier this year for a combo ADSL2+ modem + router solution at the office, and ironically, we just took it out of service because it is horrible.
> 
> Problems we had:
> 1) The router randomly blocks websites on the wireless only; the same sites work on wired. Sites it blocked: semiaccurate.com, bankofamerica, etc.
> ...



Thats why we don't buy from walmart unless we don't research on the item.  Typically of Walmart to sell crap although they do have some good stuff just make sure you know what ya getting from there 1st.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Thats why we don't buy from walmart unless we don't research on the item.  Typically of Walmart to sell crap although they do have some good stuff just make sure you know what ya getting from there 1st.



Eh, my dad is a sucker for cheap routers, and it annoys me because he always buys something that either won't accept a real firmware like DD-WRT, or in the case of our Linksys E4200, he won't put DD-WRT on it even though that thing has laggy wireless and the LAN randomly drops. Every router I've owned was a POS until DD-WRT was installed (including my Netgear WNR-3500L, which the only complaint I have with now is the lacking wireless power, as with most Netgear routers).


----------

